# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  O Vigor δεν είναι πια μαζί μας

## john70

Πριν λιγες ωρες ο φιλος μας ανεβηκε με το ποδηλατο του στον ουρανο ... Σε αγωνα στον Πυργο , τον παρεσυρε ΙΧ

----------


## papashark

::

----------


## tritsako

::

----------


## spirosco

::

----------


## smarag

:: 

http://www.patrisnews.gr/view.php?id=25296

http://www.patrisnews.gr/view.php?id=25303

----------


## nvak

Μας κάνει πλάκα ο Θεός ...  ::

----------


## SV1EOD

Τα συλληπητηρία μου στους οικοίους τους. Εξαιρετικό παιδί. Κρίμα.

----------


## netsailor

Κρίμα  ::

----------


## antonisk7

δεν ειναι δυνατόν...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## θανάσης

συλλυπητήρια.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

whaaaaaaaaaaaaatttt οχι ρε γαμοτο

----------


## donalt

::

----------


## NetTraptor

::

----------


## vaggos13

Κρίμα....

http://www.cyclist-friends.gr/showthread.php?t=9889

----------


## jkar

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου στους συγγενείς και στους οικείους του.

----------


## enaon

εντελώς απίστευτο..

----------


## pathfinder

Τα θέρμα μου συλληπητιρια!! ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Ξέρω ότι τα λάτρευες τα βουνά Γιώργο και εύχομαι εκεί που πας να είναι ψηλά και καταπράσινα!
Τα θερμα μου συλληπητηρια και απο μενα. Θα λειψει σε πολυ κοσμο....!!  ::

----------


## john70

Πραγματικά δεν ειναι τυχεροι όσοι σε αυτή την ζωή δεν γνώρισαν απο κοντά τον Γιώργο, ένα σπάωιο παιδι , χαμογελαστό πάντα με διαθεση για παρέα ,χαβαλέ , και προσφορά πάντα . Ακόμα και το καλοκαίρι πέρυσι που είχε πάλι με το ποδήλατο ενα σοβαρό ατύχημα, διασκέδαζε μαζί μας κάνοντας πλάκα για αυτό που έπαθε . Όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια και μας αλωτριώνει η ζωή και η ρουτίνα , παιδιά σαν το Γιώργο θα είναι πολύ πιο σπάνιο να συναντήσεις .

Δέν πενθώ τόσο για το ότι έχασα ένα φίλο , αλλά γιατι δεν πρόλαβα να τον δώ να ζεί τα όνειρα του .

----------


## jamesbond

::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

ΟΧΙ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ !!! Τώρα το είδα και έμεινα !!! Απ' τα καλύτερα παιδιά που έχω γνωρίσει στο AWMN, πάντα ευγενικός, χαμογελαστός, με όρεξη για ψάξιμο, για χαβαλέ κλπ. Τον είδα τις προάλλες στο καφέ και τα λέγαμε και σήμερα έφυγε... Ακόμα δεν το έχω χονέψει...

Συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς του  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kontak

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του....έχω μείνει άφωνος ::   ::

----------


## CyberFreak

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Τι λέτε ρε παιδιά.
Συλλυπητήρια στους οικίους του.

----------


## paravoid

::

----------


## ysam

FFS  ::  

 ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpFdUK5RMzc

----------


## bonovas

Κριμα  ::  
Συλλυπητήρια και απ'εμενα
Καλο ταξιδι Γιωργο

----------


## vegos

:: 

Συλλυπητήρια....

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

!
 ::

----------


## nektariosko

!
 ::

----------


## minoas

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

...  ::  

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του.

----------


## 7bpm

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια..
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

::  
κρίμα, κρίμα....
Τα συλλυπητήρια μου.

----------


## acoul

Αντίο Γιώργο

----------


## nikolas_350

Δεν το χωράει το μυαλό μου .Τα καλά παιδιά να φεύγουν τόσο άδικα.
Τα θερμότερα συλλυπητήρια μου.

----------


## marius

::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ και ας μην τον ήξερα από κοντά παρά μόνο από το rofum και κάποια pms που με βοήθησε...

Συλληπητήρια σε συγγενείς και φίλους του...

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

:: 
[attachment=0:3724s2k9]vigor1.jpg[/attachment:3724s2k9]

----------


## fengi1

συλληπητηρια  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Καλό ταξίδι φίλε μου...  ::

----------


## geosid

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του.  ::

----------


## dmam

::  Κρίμα..

----------


## romias

Συλλυπητήρια

----------


## fedon

Η κηδεία θα γίνει στα Ιωάννινα αυριο... Καλό ταξίδι αδελφέ...

----------


## jchr

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του.  ::

----------


## kabaiver

Τα λόγια είναι λίγα για να εκφράσουν τον πόνο που νιώθω για τον άδικο χαμό του φίλου μας.  ::  
Το καλύτερο παιδί που έχω γνωρίσει.
Δε θα σε ξεχάσουμε ποτέ.

----------


## senius

Συλλυπητήρια και από μένα.

Καλό ταξίδι Γιώργο.

----------


## ice

::

----------


## tripkaos

απιστευτο  ::  
καθε χρονο σχεδον χανουμε και καποιον  ::  
συλλυπητήρια  ::

----------


## speedylaptop

::

----------


## costas43gr

Συλλυπητήρια , τι να πω , έχω μείνει ....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

ΣΥΛΛΗΠΗΤΗΡΙΑ.Απο μένα τον Ηλια τον Περη τον συμμαθητη σου,θα τα πουμε Γιωργο,δεν εφυγες ,καπου εδω εισαι και σερφαρεις....

----------


## herbalizer

Αντίο καλέ μου φίλε...

Χαρη σε εσένα, πρωτογνώρισα το αμδα...
Εγώ απλά σου ζήτησα πληροφορίες μέσω mail για το τι ειναι το αμδα...
και εσυ ήρθες σπίτι μου με μια κεραία και ένα χαμόγελο...
Θυμάμαι τα ατελείωτα καφέ στο σκυλοκαφέ... στην πλατεία Θωμά... στην Πάρνηθα... με Γιάννη, Φαίδωνα και Κώστα..
Θυμάμαι τις βόλτες στην Πανόρμου για ποτάκι... καζουρα με τις γκόμενες απέναντι...
Θύμαμαι έναν άνθρωπο ΠΑΝΤΑ πρόθυμο να βοηθήσει...
Θυμάμαι τον Γιώργη... 
Θυμάμαι...

Τα δάκρυα δεν γράφονται με το πληκτρολόγιο...

Δεν έχει ταρατσάδα σήμερα φίλε, ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΛΑΙΜΕ...

----------


## xrg

Δεν το χωράει το μυαλό μου.

Από τα καλύτερα παιδιά του δικτύου, της παρέας. Ο,τι και να πούμε θα είναι λίγο.

Συλληπητήρια.

----------


## igna

Καλό ταξίδι Γιώργο.  ::

----------


## socrates

Ο Γιώργος ήταν από τα λίγα άτομα. Γεμάτος πάθος για κάθε στιγμή και πάντα με το χαμόγελο.
Τραγική απώλεια για όλους όσους τον γνώρισαν αλλά κυρίως για τους δικούς του ανθρώπους. 

Είναι κρίμα να χάνεται κάποιος κάνοντας κάτι που αγαπάει τόσο, όσο ο Γιώργος την ποδηλασία.
 :: 

Γιώργο θα είσαι πάντα χαραγμένος στην μνήμη μας!

----------


## ZED

Συλλυπητήρια....  ::

----------


## fengi1

Που θα παει αυτο το κακο. 
Πριν λιγους μηνες χασαμε το slayer σε τροχαιο στον κηφισσο.
Τωρα αυτο...  ::

----------


## jpeppas

συλλυπητήρια..  ::

----------


## lambrosk

τι λέτε ρε παιδιά...
μεγάλος ο πόνος...
τον θυμαμαι πριν λίγο καιρό που τον πέτυχα στου Ζωγράφου...
όχι ρε γμτ, ενας ενας φεύγουμε , χωρίς λόγο και αιτία... ΓΙΑΤΙ?  ::

----------


## GJP

συλλυπητήρια..

----------


## simfun

Κρίμα....

----------


## Telis

κριμα, συλλυπητήρια και κουραγιο στους δικους του  ::

----------


## mixap

...................................................................................................................

----------


## racer

Συλλυπητήρια  ::

----------


## chrismarine

αν και δεν τον γνώριζα προσωπικά ..τα συλλυπητήρια μου  ::

----------


## b-boy

Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα...Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του  ::

----------


## andreas

δεν γινονται αυτα ρε παιδια!!!

Συλλυπητήρια  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ashi

Συλλυπητηρια...  ::

----------


## themaxx

Συλλυπητήρια... κρίμα σε αυτή τη ζωή να φεύγουν τέτοια άτομα  ::

----------


## klarabel

Πρίν λίγες μέρες συναντηθήκαμε και μιλήσαμε στο γνωστό μέρος. Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια ...είναι απίστευτο.  ::

----------


## RpMz

Καλό ταξίδι....  ::

----------


## Danimoth

::

----------


## JB172

Έφυγε κάνοντας αυτό που αγαπούσε.
Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς του.

Έμεινα βουβός και συγκλονισμένος στο άκουσμα του τραγικού νέου που μου μετέφερε τηλεφωνικά ο σοκαρισμένος john70.
http://www.protothema.gr/content.php?id=28896

Καλές ορθοπεταλιές Γιώργο.  ::

----------


## sv1emi

::   ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Κριμα... δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω...
Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς του.
 ::

----------


## petzi

::

----------


## Dreamweaver

Τα συλληπητηρία μου  ::

----------


## yorgos

::  Όχι ρε Γαμώτο.... γιατί τέτοια αδικία  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Ελαφρύ το χώμα σου βρε Γιωργάκη.... ::

----------


## dermanis

::

----------


## TheLaz

Καλό ταξίδι φίλε.....

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καλό κουράγιο στα παιδιά που θα πάνε στη κηδεία του, δεν έχω λόγια παιδιά  ::

----------


## nikpet

Καλό ταξίδι Γιώργο...

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## GeorgeY

Τον Vigor τον γνώρισα από το ποδήλατο, δεν ήξερα ότι είναι μέλος στην κοινότητα AWMN. Γράφτηκα σήμερα μόλις στο forum για να πω τα συλληπητήρια μου στους φίλους του. Τελικά μόνο τυχαίο δεν είναι ότι σε κάθε χώρο που μετείχε ο Γιώργος ήταν αγαπητός σε όλους και ξεχώριζε για τον χαρακτήρα του. Δεν έχω λόγια για να εκφράσω την θλίψη μου...

Καλό σου ταξίδι φίλε Γιώργο, το χαμόγελο σου και το πάθος σου για την ζωή πάντα θα με συντροφεύει!

----------


## sv1her

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Κρίμα...Όλο άσχημα ακούμε.Κι άλλον χάσαμε!  ::  
Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια.

----------


## vtsiapas

Μηπως ξερετε τι ωρα και που γινεται η κηδεια?

----------


## yorgos

.

----------


## kinglyr

ΚΡΙΜΑ...  ::  καλό ταξίδι vig...

----------


## panste

:: ............ ::

----------


## pama

::  ............  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Απίστευτο...

 ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

γιατι να φεύγουν τα καλα παιδιά τοσο νεοι???
ο Γιώργος ηταν αυτος που έκανε τις κολλήσεις στον πύργο μου και ο ngia έκοβε τα σιδερά (ο πύργος στέκει αγέρωχος)!
του ειμαι υπόχρεος απο τοτε γιατι με βοήθησε τοσο πολυ και δεν εχω λόγια...
τα χερια του έπιαναν και ηταν δουλευτάρας! 
μου εχει μείνει οτι ακόμα και την ωρα που βγάζαμε φωτογραφίες ο Γιώργος ακομα κολλούσε και δεν σταματούσε την δουλειά!

θα σε θυμαμαι για παντα!
τουλάχιστον έφυγες κάνοντας κάτι που αγαπούσες!
*καλό ταξίδι...*

----------


## demopaido

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

::  Συληπητήρια.....  ::

----------


## zabounis

Απίστευτα ευγενικό και φιλότιμο παιδί.
Τον γνώρισα πολύ λίγο...

Καλό ταξίδι φίλε!

----------


## lx911

Κρίμα το παίδι να φύγει έτσι...  ::  
Τα συλληπητήρια μου στην οικογένια του...

----------


## PIT

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του.
Κριμα.....  ::   ::

----------


## Tenorism

Αν είναι δυνατόν...
Τα συλληπητήρια στη οικογένειά του.

----------


## quam

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου.  ::  
Άλλο ένα παλικάρι που φεύγει άδικα. 
Τι πιο άδικο από το να πληρώνεις με τι ζωή σου το λάθος άλλου.

----------


## Winner

::   ::   ::  

Σπάνιος άνθρωπος, φίλος.




> Εδώ στου δρόμου τα μισά, έφτασε η ώρα να το πω.
> Άλλα είν' εκείνα που αγαπώ
> γι' αλλού γι' αλλού ξεκίνησα .
> Στ' αληθινά στα ψεύτικα, το λέω και τ' ομολογώ
> Σαν να 'μουν άλλος
> κι όχι εγώ μες στη ζωή πορεύτηκα
> Όσο κι αν κανείς προσέχει, όσο κι αν τα κυνηγά
> Πάντα
> πάντα θα 'ναι αργά
> δεύτερη ζωή δεν έχει.

----------


## panxan

Αντίο  ::

----------


## enaon

Είναι απίστευτα άδικο αυτό που έγινε. Ο Γιώργος ήταν τρομερό παιδί. Όλοι καλοί είμαστε, καλά παιδιά, αλλά ο Γιώργος ήταν λίγο παραπάνω. Λίγο πιο δυνατός, λίγο πιο όμορφος, λίγο πιο αθλητικός, λίγο πιο χαμογελαστός, λίγο πιο πρόθυμος. Ήταν γενικά λίγο καλύτερος άνθρωπος, που δεν τον ζήλευες γιατί δεν τα είχε βρει έτοιμα, τον θαύμαζες γιατί τα κατάφερνε μόνος του.

Μας έδινε κουράγιο ο Γιώργος . Όλοι γύρω του χαιρόμασταν από την ζωή του, έμοιαζε να έχει πλάκα να είσαι ο Γιώργος. Πραγματικά χάθηκε μια υπέροχη ζωή. Μας έκανε όλους πιστεύω να θέλουμε να βελτιωθούμε λίγο. Τώρα δεν έχουμε τον Γιώργο να μας θυμίζει ότι μπορούμε και καλύτερα.

----------


## trellos

Θέλω να γράψω 2 λόγια για το καλύτερο και πιο ευγενικό παιδί που γνώρισα απο την κοινότητα ,όταν πρωτοξεκίνησα να ασχολόυμαι με το awmn ήταν αυτός που ήρθε και μου έστησε όλο το δίκτυο, που πάντα με βοηθούσε σε οτιδήποτε με το χαμόγελο ,πάντα χαρούμενος αντιμετώπιζε τη ζωή σαν ένα αγώνα ευχάριστο.
κολυμβητής παλιότερα στο ποσειδώνα ιλισίων και ποδηλάτης τώρα μέσα στην ενεργεια και ορεξάτος.

Απο την τετάρτη που μιλήσαμε και μου πες για τον αγώνα δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως δεν θα σε ξαναδώ.........και δεν θα πάμε παρέα για μπάνιο θεολόγο.
ΦΙΛΕ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΨΗΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΟΙΤΑΣ ΕΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΠΟΤΕ!!!!!! θοδωρης τρελλοπουλος.

----------


## the_eye

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου ...  ::

----------


## mpampou

Καλό ταξίδι.

----------


## slapper

τι να πω...  ::   ::   ::  
καλό ταξίδι Γιώργη..

----------


## Cha0s

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια...
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## panxan

Η Νεκρώσιμος Ακολουθία θα τελεστεί στα Γιάννενα την Δευτέρα 13/4/2009 και ώρα 16:00,
στον Ιερό Ναό Ζωοδόχου Πηγής (Περιβλεπτος) που βρίσκεται στην είσοδο της πόλης, κοντά στο παλαιό Πανεπιστήμιο.

----------


## KYROS

Συλλυπητήρια σε συγγενείς και φίλους
Είναι ένας άδικος χαμός ενός νέου παιδιού 
Θα τον θυμόμαστε πάντα, άλλωστε η υπογραφή του είναι παντού εδώ μέσα.

----------


## alasondro

::   ::   ::

----------


## oddy

Δεν ξεχνώ έναν άνθρωπο καλό, έναν σπάνιο φίλο.  ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Ειμαι απο τους τυχερούς που τον γνώρισαν... Για όλους εμάς πάντα θα ζεί
τα συλλυπητήρια μου στους οικείους του  ::

----------


## vabiris

Τα συλλυπητήριά μου ...

----------


## EOS

::

----------


## ckesinis

Αν και καιρό μέλος του forum, δεν είχα ξαναποστάρει και , όντας κι εγώ ποδηλάτης , δεν έχω λόγια να πω , είμαστε όλοι συντετριμμένοι από το χαμό του Γιώργου ( http://www.cyclist-friends.gr/showthread.php?t=9889 ) 

Ελικρινά νοιώθω πως ένας αδελφός μου έφυγε από κοντά μας.
Μακάρι η ζωή του να μας παραδειγματίσει και να μας δείχνει τι μπορεί να κάνει ο καθένας μας , με κέφι κι όρεξη για ζωη...

Κουράγιο και συλληπητήρια στην οικογένειά του...




> Μηπως ξερετε τι ωρα και που γινεται η κηδεια?


"Η Νεκρώσιμος Ακολουθία θα τελεστεί στα Ιωάννινα την Δευτέρα 13/4/09 και ώρα 16:00 (στον Ιερό Ναό Ζωοδόχου Πηγής, Περιβλεπτος που βρίσκεται στην είσοδο της πόλης, κοντά στο παλαιό Πανεπιστήμιο)..."
http://www.awmn.net/cms/node

----------


## freenet

Τι????????????
Τι λέτε ρε? απίστευτο....απίστευτο....

----------


## sv1bjr

Είχα και εγώ την τύχη να σε γνωρίσω Γιώργο.....!!!

Έχω και εγώ τώρα την δυστυχία να σε αποχαιρετώ για το μακρυνό ταξίδι που τόσο πρόωρα ξεκίνησε.......

Καλό σου ταξίδι φίλε, μας άφησες πολλά που φώτισαν το νόημα της ζωής μας και θα κρατήσουν ζωντανή την ανάμνησή σου για πάντα.

----------


## spyros_28

Τα συλληπητηρια μου, τον ειχα γνωρισει στο καφε. Κριμα.........  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## babisbabis

Συλλυπητηρια..
Κριμα...

----------


## alexis-13

δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω...καλο σου ταξιδι.ελαφρυ το χωμα που θα σε σκεπασει...δεν σε ηξερα αλλα στεναχωρεθηκα πολυ..
Κριμα...R.I.P Vigor

----------


## Gollum

Μολις γυρισα απο ταξιδι εκτος αθηνων και εχω μεινει "παγακι". Να σαι καλα φιλε. Συλληπητηρια και απο μενα...  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Καλο Ταξιδι Φιλε...
Πραγματικα θα λειψεις...

----------


## MerNion

R.I.P.  :: 
Δυστυχώς το εμαθα τυχαία μόλις τωρα και εχω συγκλονιστει... Δεν εχω λόγια..

----------


## RF

Έφυγε ένα από τα καλύτερα παιδιά. Κρίμα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## radio 623

Συλλυπητήρια και απο μένα, κι ας τον ήξερα μόνον ηλεκτρονικά.. τι κρίμα.

----------


## Valis

Αισθάνομαι σκατά... του είχα καθυστερήσει κάτι και με έψαχνε, πριν λίγο είδα τα μηνύματά του, σήμερα που γύρισα ήθελα να του ζητήσω συγνώμη...
Έχω τρελαθεί... 

Συγνώμη Γιώργο...
Ότι και να πω, μα ότι και να πω είναι τόσο λίγο....

----------


## antidrasi

Καλό ταξίδι Vigor...

----------


## papaki63

Συλλυπητήρια  ::

----------


## trendy

Βούρκωσα σήμερα που το διάβασα, ήλπιζα να είναι είναι ένα κακό ψέμα. Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι πια κοντά μας. Κρίμα, ήταν πολύ καλό παιδί. Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του.

Του χρώσταγα μία FXO κάρτα για asterisk που είχα παραγγείλει παλιότερα. Πιστεύω να το ήθελε και ο ίδιος να εξυπηρετήσει κάποιο κοινοφελή σκοπό. Αν κάποιος τη χρειαστεί ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.

----------


## Billgout

::   ::   ::  
Σε τέτοιες στιγμές τα πολλά λόγια περιττεύουν. Καλό ταξίδι φίλε....

----------


## Valis

Έχω ένα laptop του... Ξέρω ότι δεν είναι δικό του αλλά συγγενή του.
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς ποιανού;

----------


## ntrits

Μόλις το είδα και γω.
Συλλυπητήρια.

----------


## denlinux

Συλλυπητήρια και απο μένα..  ::   ::

----------


## lagman

πολύ κριμα ..
Συληπητήρια στην οικογένειά του ..
 ::

----------


## Neuro

Καλό ταξίδι Γιώργο ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε έφυγε ο Vigor. τραγική ειρωνεία της τύχης, την ώρα που άφηνε αυτό το κόσμο, κάποιοι από την παρέα του AWMN πίναμε τον καθιερωμένο καφέ στο μέρος των συναντήσεων που συνήθως ο Γιώργος τιμούσε πάντα με την παρουσία του. Το μέρος που πολλές φορές το αποκαλούσα κέντρο της κλίκας μια και οι δεσμοί φιλίας των ατόμων αυτής της παρέας ήταν και παραμένουν πρωτοφανείς!

Μάταια προσπαθούσα να τον κουρδίσω για ταρατσάδες και νέα λινκ. ο Γιώργος είχε ανοίξει τα φτερά του σε ένα πιο ευγενικό στόχο. Τον συναγωνισμό με τον εαυτό του και τη φύση. Διάλεξε το ποδήλατο, αυτό που σε κάνει να παίρνεις πιο βαθιές ανάσες και να νιώθεις την ζωή πραγματικά μέσα σου. Αυτό το μεταφορικό που σε πάει ταξίδια χωρίς να μολύνει ή ρυπαίνει τη φύση, αυτό που δεν κάνει θόρυβο, αυτό που σε κάνει πιο δυνατό, αληθινό και ζωντανό.

Καημός μου και παράπονό μου που δεν μας ξεσήκωσε όλους εμάς τους εραστές της ψηφιακής πρόκλησης του AWMN να τον ακολουθήσουμε σε αυτές τις νέες περιπέτειες. Δεν ξέρω αν σε κάποια γωνία του κυβερνοχώρου μοιράστηκε κάποιες από τις σκέψεις που του προκαλούσαν αυτές οι αποδράσεις στην φύση. Άνοιξε τα φτερά του και κατέκτησε τα βουνά με ορθοπεταλιά και την ψυχή του. Δεν χωράει αμφιβολία ότι έφυγε ευτυχισμένος αν και νωρίς, κάνοντας αυτό που πίστευε και αγαπούσε. Βαριά η στεναχώρια σε αυτούς που μένουν πίσω και νοιώθουν αυτό το κενό. δύσκολο να αναπληρωθεί. θα θυμόμαστε πάντα το χαμόγελό σου και την ατόφια καρδιά σου.

Και εδώ μας άφησες πίσω Γιώργο. Πάντα ήθελες να είσαι μπροστά! Αντίο φίλε.

----------


## nvak

> Ο Γιώργος ήταν τρομερό παιδί. Όλοι καλοί είμαστε, καλά παιδιά, αλλά ο Γιώργος ήταν λίγο παραπάνω. Λίγο πιο δυνατός, λίγο πιο όμορφος, λίγο πιο αθλητικός, λίγο πιο χαμογελαστός, λίγο πιο πρόθυμος. Ήταν γενικά λίγο καλύτερος άνθρωπος, που δεν τον ζήλευες γιατί δεν τα είχε βρει έτοιμα, τον θαύμαζες γιατί τα κατάφερνε μόνος του.
> 
> Μας έδινε κουράγιο ο Γιώργος . Όλοι γύρω του χαιρόμασταν από την ζωή του, έμοιαζε να έχει πλάκα να είσαι ο Γιώργος. Πραγματικά χάθηκε μια υπέροχη ζωή. Μας έκανε όλους πιστεύω να θέλουμε να βελτιωθούμε λίγο. Τώρα δεν έχουμε τον Γιώργο να μας θυμίζει ότι μπορούμε και καλύτερα.


Μέσα σε πέντε γραμμές, η αύρα του Γιώργου. Απο ένα πραγματικό φίλο του...

----------


## thalexan

Άδικο...

----------


## yorgos

Ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να δαμάσω τα δάκρυα και τους λυγμούς μου, δεν θέλω να το πιστέψω, ο εγωισμός μου δεν με αφήνει. Σε έναν ιδανικό κόσμο, ο Γιώργος μας θα έπρεπε το πολύ πολύ να είναι ξάπλα σε ένα κρεβάτι κι εμείς απέξω να μαλώνουμε ποιος θα δώσει πρώτος αίμα, να προσευχόμαστε και να τραβάμε τους Ιατρούς από τα μανίκια λέγοντας: "Εέεε, όχι από κι, από δω είναι ο Γιώργος"
Σε ένα βιβλίο είχα διαβάσει κάποτε ότι: "όταν θέλεις κάτι πάρα πολύ, τότε το σύμπαν όλο συνωμοτεί για να το πετύχεις"!!!
Ε λοιπόν "Σύμπαν" εγώ και πολλοί ακόμη το θέλουμε όσο τίποτα άλλο, θα μας την κάνεις την χάρη?  ::

----------


## kinglyr

> Βούρκωσα σήμερα που το διάβασα, ήλπιζα να είναι είναι ένα κακό ψέμα. Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι πια κοντά μας. Κρίμα, ήταν πολύ καλό παιδί. Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένειά του.
> 
> Του χρώσταγα μία FXO κάρτα για asterisk που είχα παραγγείλει παλιότερα. Πιστεύω να το ήθελε και ο ίδιος να εξυπηρετήσει κάποιο κοινοφελή σκοπό. Αν κάποιος τη χρειαστεί ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.



Πράγματι πολύ κρίμα...
και ποιο άδικο να βλέπεις νέα παιδιά να πεθαίνουν πριν από τους μεγάλους...  ::  
Μεγάλος ο πόνος των δικών του ανθρώπων, τα συλλυπητήρια μου στους οικείους

Προτείνω (σαν συμβολική κίνηση) με την κάρτα αυτή να στήσουμε ένα asterisk server και να του δώσουμε το nick του Γιώργου, έτσι ώστε να τον έχουμε συνέχεια μαζί μας (μιλώντας δλδ μέσω του Γιώργου με τον έξω κόσμο) και αυτό μπορούμε να το κάνουμε φτιάχνοντας incoming voice receptionist για το δίκτυο μας...

(αν θέλετε να τον στίσετε σε trixbox, μπορώ να βοηθήσω)

----------


## Nikiforos

Eγώ δεν τον ήξερα, αλλά πραγματικά λυπήθηκα πάρα πολύ για το γεγονός, πολύ κρίμα! συλλυπητήρια στους δικούς του.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Myth

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του και ας είναι καλά εκεί που πάει.

----------


## xbelis

...ο Μεγάλος εκεί ψηλά στήνει κόμβο και μάλλον επειδή δε σκαμπάζει από αυτά πήρε το καλύτερο παιδί που γνώρισα σε αυτή την κοινότητα για να τον βοηθήσει.....

τι να πει κανείς για το Γιώργο ... για το χαρακτήρα του , την κοινωνική του προσφορά , το χαμόγελό του ... έφυγε ένας παραγματικά καλός άνθρωπος
θα σε θυμάμαι πάντα φίλε κι έτσι θα συνεχίσεις να ζεις για μένα

----------


## The Undertaker

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από enaon
> 
>  Ο Γιώργος ήταν τρομερό παιδί. Όλοι καλοί είμαστε, καλά παιδιά, αλλά ο Γιώργος ήταν λίγο παραπάνω. Λίγο πιο δυνατός, λίγο πιο όμορφος, λίγο πιο αθλητικός, λίγο πιο χαμογελαστός, λίγο πιο πρόθυμος. Ήταν γενικά λίγο καλύτερος άνθρωπος, που δεν τον ζήλευες γιατί δεν τα είχε βρει έτοιμα, τον θαύμαζες γιατί τα κατάφερνε μόνος του.
> 
> Μας έδινε κουράγιο ο Γιώργος . Όλοι γύρω του χαιρόμασταν από την ζωή του, έμοιαζε να έχει πλάκα να είσαι ο Γιώργος. Πραγματικά χάθηκε μια υπέροχη ζωή. Μας έκανε όλους πιστεύω να θέλουμε να βελτιωθούμε λίγο. Τώρα δεν έχουμε τον Γιώργο να μας θυμίζει ότι μπορούμε και καλύτερα.
> 
> 
> Μέσα σε πέντε γραμμές, η αύρα του Γιώργου. Απο ένα πραγματικό φίλο του...


τώρα μίλησα και γω τηλεφωνικά με τον jb και μου εξήγησε το τι και πως έγινε.
κρίμα.....
συλληπυτήρια...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## margy

Τελικά Γιωργάκη, όσο αφάνταστα στενοχωριέμαι για αυτό που έγινε, χαίρομαι πολύ περισσότερο που σε γνώρισα. Αν και αυτό με γεμίζει με απέραντη θλίψη τώρα που λείπεις...περισσότερη θλίψη όμως θα έχει βέβαια η οικογένειά σου...Συλλυπητήρια! 

Θα σε θυμάμαι πάντα! Σε ευχαριστώ για όλα...να'σαι καλά εκεί που είσαι και κάποια στιγμή θα συναντηθούμε...όλοι εκεί πάνω!

----------


## microlix

Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του και ας είναι καλά εκεί που πάει. Κρίμα

----------


## MAuVE

Mέσα από το νήμα "Συχνότητα ήχου στην ΤV" o Vigor μου έγραφε στις 25 του Μάρτη:
_"Αυτός είσαι MAuVE, το 4.5 που περιέχεται μέσα στο Specification να έχει να κάνει με την συχνότητα?"_

Ψάξε εκεί που πηγαίνεις Γιώργο τις συχνότητες, για να μας τις πεις και σ' εμάς όταν έρθει η ώρα να ξανανταμωθούμε.

Αντίο φίλε Silent Key

Νίκος

----------


## gounara

::  

Καλο ταξιδι

----------


## grigoris

πρωτη φορα που περασε απο το σπιτι για να βοηθησει σε ενα σκαν και την επομενη τον καλεσε η κοπελα μου για φαγητο!
Μονο στον γιωργη θα μπορουσε να συμβει αυτο.. 
Αντιο φιλε μου..

----------


## zafevolution

Απίστευτο..
Σήμερα άκουσα στη τηλεόραση για το ατύχημα αλλά δεν φανταζόμουν ποτέ...  ::  
Rest In Peace Vigor  ::

----------


## geosia

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του και σε όλους τους φίλους του στο δίκτυο μας.

Καλή ανάπαυση.

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια να μας παρηγορήσουν σε τέτοιες θλιβερές στιγμές, ας τιμήσουμε την μνήμη του σκεπτόμενοι όλοι την συμπεριφορά μας στους δρόμους της πατρίδας μας και ας είμαστε οι ίδιοι περισσότερο προσεκτικοί για να μην βρισκόμαστε συχνά σε αυτή την θέση.

----------


## NovemberQ

::

----------


## coffeex

Πραγματικά κρίμα ....  ::   ::  
Κουράγιο στους δικούς του....

----------


## anthony080470

Μόλις πριν λίγο έμαθα και εγώ για την απώλια του vigor. Δεν μπορώ να περιγράψω πως αισθάνωμαι. Καλα καλα ούτε να γράψω μπορώ. 
Ελαφρύ να είναι το χώ μα που θα σε σκεπάσει φίλε Γιώργο. Να περνάς καλα εκέι που πας. Μεγάλη μου τιμή που σε γνώρισα.
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## djbill

::

----------


## Mixos

Κρίμα....Μεγάλη ατυχία....  ::   ::

----------


## apollonas

Καλό ταξίδι Γιώργο.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια...δεν έχω λόγια...

----------


## Pansp32

::  .............

----------


## pxatzis

καλο ταξιδι και βολτες με τα mighty old Peugeot

----------


## wizzy

::

----------


## geo_stef

::   ::

----------


## aivanet

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια ...

Καλό ταξίδι.

----------


## nkladakis

::  
ειμαι απογοητευμένος και έχω στεναχωρηθεί πολύ. Ζούμε σε ενα πολυ άδικο μέρος.

----------


## vangel

::  

Καλό ταξίδι κ από εμένα...
Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του φίλου μας.

----------


## dazyraby

κρίμα .... πολύ κρίμα .....  ::

----------


## kostasoyk

Αν και δεν σε ξερω σου ευχομαι ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΣΟ αδερφε....

----------


## pajoee

Πραγματικά πολύ κρίμα. Καλό ταξίδι Γιώργο.

----------


## eufonia

Μόλις το έμαθα...  ::   ::   ::  
Τα θερμά μου συλληπητήρια, μακάρι να περνάει καλά εκεί που βρίσκεται τώρα...

----------


## Ataraxos

Θερμά συλλυπητήρια στους οικείους του.
Δυστυχώς, η μοίρα χτυπάει τους άξιους.

----------


## AV

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια.

Διάβασα και το άρθρο της εφημερίδας και έχω σοκαριστεί.

Παρά τα λίγα χρόνια που γνωρίζω τον Γιώργο μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν εξαίρετος και ξεχώριζε με τον χαρακτήρα του. 

Μοιραζόμασταν το ίδιο παθός για τους δυο τροχούς (μηχανές, ποδήλατα) και λυπάμαι διπλά που πλήρωσε με την ζωή του την αγάπη του αυτή.

Θα είναι πάντα στη καρδιά μας.

----------


## christopher

Τα θερμότατα συλληπητήρια μου.
Όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια τόσο πιο δεδομένη θεωρούμε τη ζωή. Αρκεί μια στροφή, ένα αυτοκίνητο και ένα ποδήλατο.
Τουλάχιστον φαίνεται να την ζούσε σε κάθε της στιγμή.

Καλή ανάπαυση...

----------


## nikpanGR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOocG9GnPcw
Αφιερωμένο...

----------


## sv1bds

Απο το Στρασβούργο που είμαι , τωρα που μπορεσα να εχω Ιντερνετ 
στέλνω τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια.
Χάθηκε ένα σπάνιο παιδί με ζωντάνια ,προθυμία κα πάντα καλή πρόθεση.
Αντίο Γιώργο

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## vassilis3

::

----------


## ckesinis

> Το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε έφυγε ο Vigor. τραγική ειρωνεία της τύχης, την ώρα που άφηνε αυτό το κόσμο, κάποιοι από την παρέα του AWMN πίναμε τον καθιερωμένο καφέ στο μέρος των συναντήσεων που συνήθως ο Γιώργος τιμούσε πάντα με την παρουσία του. Το μέρος που πολλές φορές το αποκαλούσα κέντρο της κλίκας μια και οι δεσμοί φιλίας των ατόμων αυτής της παρέας ήταν και παραμένουν πρωτοφανείς!
> 
> Μάταια προσπαθούσα να τον κουρδίσω για ταρατσάδες και νέα λινκ. ο Γιώργος είχε ανοίξει τα φτερά του σε ένα πιο ευγενικό στόχο. Τον συναγωνισμό με τον εαυτό του και τη φύση. Διάλεξε το ποδήλατο, αυτό που σε κάνει να παίρνεις πιο βαθιές ανάσες και να νιώθεις την ζωή πραγματικά μέσα σου. Αυτό το μεταφορικό που σε πάει ταξίδια χωρίς να μολύνει ή ρυπαίνει τη φύση, αυτό που δεν κάνει θόρυβο, αυτό που σε κάνει πιο δυνατό, αληθινό και ζωντανό.
> 
> Καημός μου και παράπονό μου που δεν μας ξεσήκωσε όλους εμάς τους εραστές της ψηφιακής πρόκλησης του AWMN να τον ακολουθήσουμε σε αυτές τις νέες περιπέτειες. *Δεν ξέρω αν σε κάποια γωνία του κυβερνοχώρου μοιράστηκε κάποιες από τις σκέψεις που του προκαλούσαν αυτές οι αποδράσεις στην φύση.* Άνοιξε τα φτερά του και κατέκτησε τα βουνά με ορθοπεταλιά και την ψυχή του. Δεν χωράει αμφιβολία ότι έφυγε ευτυχισμένος αν και νωρίς, κάνοντας αυτό που πίστευε και αγαπούσε. Βαριά η στεναχώρια σε αυτούς που μένουν πίσω και νοιώθουν αυτό το κενό. δύσκολο να αναπληρωθεί. θα θυμόμαστε πάντα το χαμόγελό σου και την ατόφια καρδιά σου.
> 
> Και εδώ μας άφησες πίσω Γιώργο. Πάντα ήθελες να είσαι μπροστά! Αντίο φίλε.


http://www.cyclist-friends.gr/showthread.php?t=9889
Εδώ θα δείτε και τις σκέψεις των φίλων που είχαν την τύχη να γνωρίσουν το Γιώργο πάνω στο ποδήλατό του...
Δε μπορώ να πω πόσο λυπήθηκα ,είναι σα να έχασα έναν αδελφό μου...
Όλοι μας , που είχαμε την τύχη να πάμε μαζί με τα ποδήλατά μας είτε προπόνηση, είτε βόλτα , νοιώθουμε απίστευτο κενό...
Ας είναι παράδειγμα για όλους μας αυτό το παιδί , που έδινε και την ψυχή του σε ό,τι έκανε, να ζούμε τη ζωή με πάθος...

----------


## gvaf

Γειά σου συνονόματε φιλαράκο μου.
Καλό ταξίδι στην νέα σου περιπέτεια και θα τα ξαναπούμε φιλαράκο...........
 ::

----------


## aprin

Καλό ταξίδι  ::

----------


## jz

Τα συλληπητηρία μου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Philip

Τα συλλυπητήριά μου.  :: 

*---Philip---*

----------


## akis-man

::

----------


## valvidou

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους εσάς που έχετε αναφερθεί με τόσο θερμά λόγια για τον αγαπημένο μου αδερφό Γιώργο.

Θα ήθελα να μου στείλετε video, φωτογραφίες ή οτιδήποτε άλλο έχετε σχετικά με τον Γιώργο.

Τα προσωπικά μου στοιχεία είναι τα παρακάτω

e-mail: [email protected]

Η πολυαγαπημένη του αδερφή
Βάλια Βίδου

----------


## acoul

Κουράγιο Βάλια. Ο Γιώργος δεν έφυγε. θα είναι για πάντα μέσα στις καρδιές μας και το χαμόγελό και η ευγένειά του θα αποτελούν παράδειγμα για όλους εμάς που άφησε πίσω σε αυτό το κόσμο.

εγώ τουλάχιστον θα τον θυμάμαι σε κάθε ταρατσάδα που θα κάνω !!

να είστε όλοι καλά και καλή δύναμη!

----------


## john70

Έγινε σχετικό group στο Facebook , Παρακαλώ ας γίνετε μέλη και ανεβάστε εκει ότι υλικό υπάρχει απο τον Γιώργο για να υπάρχουν όλα μαζι .

http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?topic ... 1385393037

----------


## enaon

σόρρυ το έσβησα αλλά απάντησες, απλά δέν μου αρέσει το facebook ακόμα και για τα καλά, πόσο στα κακά σκέψου. Είδα όμως οτι είναι και η αδελφή του στο group, οπότε μία χαρά.

----------


## john70

> Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε στο facebook παιδιά; Να μην τα συγκεντρώσουμε σε κάποιο ftp εντός .awmn, να τα δώσουμε στην αδελφή του και να αποφασίσει εκείνη;


Απλα είναι πιο μαζικό εκει , Θα ποστάρουν φωτό και video και οι ποδηλατες .

Εάν δεν έχεις fb , φέρτα να τα περάσω εγώ .

----------


## fedon

Θα παρακαλέσω οποιονδήποτε έχει κάποια εκκρεμότητα με το Γιώργο (του έχει δανείσει πράγματα ή έχει δανειστεί) να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου. Ευχαριστώ Φαίδων.

----------


## devilman

απιστευτο!πραγματικα τα συληπητηρια μου..χωρις να τον ξερω ξέρω πως ηταν ατομο προθυμο παντα να βοηθησει!
πραγματικα κριμα. ::

----------


## alex-23

απο σημερα στον πυργο και στο ψηλότερο σημείο αναγράφεται το εξης!




> Αυτος ο πυργος και τα link του αφιερώνονται στον VIGOR που εφυγε τοσο αδικα απο την ζωη.
> 
> Ο φίλος σου alex.


 είναι το λιγότερο που μπορώ να κάνω για τον Γιώργο!

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Είχα μέρες να μπω στο forum και το διάβασα τώρα... Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω, δεν δεν... δεν μπορώ να συγκρατήσω τα δάκρυά μου... Το καλύτερο παιδί, φίλος... Περισσότερο στενοχωρίεμαι που δεν το ήξερα να ανέβω Γιάννενα... 

Τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ... Τις απίστευτες στιγμές που είχαμε ζήσει μέσα στο AWMN; Τις (λίγες δυστυχώς!) βόλτες μας στα Γιάννενα; Αντίο φίλε... Δεν έφυγες!!! Ζεις μέσα στις καρδίες μας...


-Edit- Πιστεύω πως πρέπει να νιώθουμε και νιώθουμε τυχεροί που σε είχαμε στην παρέα μας... δυστυχώς όμως μόνο για λίγο...  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

> Θα παρακαλέσω οποιονδήποτε έχει κάποια εκκρεμότητα με το Γιώργο (του έχει δανείσει πράγματα ή έχει δανειστεί) να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου. Ευχαριστώ Φαίδων.


Η εναλλακτικά με εμένα μέσω ΠΜ/mail/κινητού. Μπορείτε να βρείτε στοιχεία μου στο προφίλ μου ή από τα αρχεία/έγγραφα του συλλόγου.

Κώστας

----------


## johnkalli

*Ας είναι ελαφρύ το χώμα που τον σκεπάζει....
Καλό ταξίδι φίλε μου.*

----------


## Exoticom

Συλλυπητήρια  ::

----------


## tserts

Πάγωσε το αίμα μου.

Μόνο δικτυακά τον είχα γνωρίσει αλλά η προθυμία του και ο χαρακτήρας του ήταν εμφανή από την πρώτη λέξη.

Τόσο άδικο χαμό δεν μπορείς να τον δεχτείς, κουράγιο και ευχές στους δικούς του ανθρώπους.

----------


## koife138

θα ηθελα να εκφρασω και εγω τα τα συλλυπητήρια μου στην οικογενεια του παιδιου...ειναι κριμα και αδικο τι να πει κανεις  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sky

Και γω είχα καιρό να μπω στο φορουμ , και μπαίνοντας διάβασα τα τραγικά νέα...
Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του και στους φίλους του.  ::

----------


## nvak

Πήγα στην περιοχή που έπαθε το ατύχημα ο Γιώργος.

Από ότι έμαθα το φορτηγάκι προσπάθησε να αποφύγει κάποιο όχημα που προσπερνούσε τα ποδήλατα και έχασε τον έλεγχο...
Ο Γιώργος ήταν ξεκομένος απο το μπουλούκι των ποδηλάτων και απο ότι φαίνεται ήταν απροστάτευτος.

Ο δρόμος που έγινε το ατύχημα είναι γνωστή καρμανιόλα...
Είναι κρίμα να γίνονται τέτοιες διοργανώσεις σε μία χώρα που μόλις πρίν πέντε χρόνια οργάνωσε τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες  ::

----------


## argi

Είχα μέρες να μπω... έμεινα άφωνος... 

Ο Γιώργος ήταν μέσα στους πρώτους ανθρώπους που γνώρισα πριν απο 5 χρόνια που άρχισα να ασχολούμαι... Ήταν απο τους πιο πρόθυμους, υπομονετικούς ανθρώπους που γνωριζω... 

Ο Γιώργος ήταν το Ε στον Εθελοντισμό που διακρίνει το χομπυ μας...

Όλοι αυτοί που είχαν πάνω απο χρόνο να μιλήσουν είναι η απόδειξη πόσο πολύ και πόσο βαθιά είχαν επηρεαστεί απο τον Γιώργο όσοι τον είχαν γνωρίσει...

Αντίο φίλε... τα ραδιοκύματα είναι πιο βουβά και οι ιστοί μας πιο χαμηλοί... 

@rg!

----------


## kakis

::   ::   ::  Πραγματικά κρίμα που έφυγε έτσι τέτοιος άνθρωπος.. Έστω και ελάχιστα να του είχες μιλήσει, και από την συμβολή του εδώ μέσα, καταλάβαινες πόσο καλό παιδί ήταν και ήθελε να βοηθήσει τους πάντες. Συλλυπητήρια στους φίλους και στην οικογένεια του..

----------


## python

Τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια, στην οικογένεια του και στους δικούς του.. Κρίμα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tyson

Τα βαθύτατα συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια και φίλους του...
Δεν είχα την τύχει και εγώ να τον γνωρίσω από κοντά αλλά είχαμε μιλήσει αρκετές φορές στο awmn. 
Ότι κι αν του ζητούσα απαντούσε αμέσως και ήταν πρόθυμος να βοηθήσει κάποιον άγνωστο.
Χωρίς υπερβολή, μέχρι και από μια του πρόταση, καταλάβαινες την ευγένεια της ψυχής του. 

Πραγματικά ο Γιώργος ΕΙΝΑΙ πρότυπο, ΔΙΝΕΙ νόημα και κίνητρα στη ζωή...

----------


## dti

Κρίμα...  ::

----------


## Thundercats

::   ::   ::  

Πραγματικά συγκλονίστηκα. Δεν τον ήξερα, είχα δει όμως ποστ του χωρίς να τα είχα συνδυάσει με το username.
Ευχόμαι να είναι ελαφρυ το χώμα που τον σκεπάζει. Συλλυπητήρια στην οικογένεια του.

 ::  

_Edit:_  Ρε π@#[email protected] Τώρα είδα ότι το τραγικό συμβάν συνέβη από Ποδηλατικό Αγώνα. ΓΑΜΩΤΟ. Ο άλλος να έχει δύναμη-όρεξη-πάθος για κάτι που του προσφέρει υγεία-ξεκούραση-άθληση-εκτόνωση - με μόνο θετικές επιπτώσεις- και να έχει χειρότερη μοίρα από κάποιον που σέρνεται-πίνει-καπνίζει < Με όλο το σεβασμό. Ας μην θεωρηθεί προσβλητικό/υπερβολικό. Κρύβει αλήθεια.

 ::

----------


## lambros_G

::   ::   ::  

δεν υπαρχουν λογια....

----------


## DragonFighter

Θερμά συλλυπητήρια...

----------


## mosha

Κρίμα  ::

----------


## antoine 1

δεν εχω λογια να περιγραψω πως αισθανομαι που διαβαζω ενα τοσο συγκλονιστικο γεγονος.Δεν ηθελα αρχικα να ποσταρω κατι, γιατι τι να πεις σε κατι τετοιες στιγμες.Οτι και να πω δεν μπορει κανεις να καταλαβει,πως αισθανομαι οταν ακουω για αδικους χαμους ΚΑΛΩΝ παιδιων,το μονο που θα πω ειναι οτι εκει που παει θα βρει πολλα φιλαρακια,και πολλοι θα ειναι ηδη στην μεγαλη σκαλα της αιωνιωτητας που θα τον περιμενουν με ενα ποδηλατο που ομοιο του δεν θα ξαναυπαρξει,,,, με μια προσδοκια οτι η παρεα εκει! μεγαλωνει και τα καλα παιδια φευγουν.
Δεν τον ηξερα προσωπικα,αλλα ξερω προσωπικα τον αδικο χαμο,την θλιψη και την απουσια που οσο περναει ο καιρος αντι να φευγει μεγαλωνει.
ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ,ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ,ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ,στην οικογενεια του,στα φιλαρακια του και ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΤΑΜΩΣΗ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ernest0x

Όταν μαθαίνεις τελευταίος τα χειρότερα, δεν έχεις και πολλά να πεις. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι, για παιδιά σαν τον Γιώργο, δεν μπορείς παρά να είσαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής σε κάθε σου λέξη. Χάσαμε ένα αληθινό χαμόγελο...

----------


## dimkasta

Όχι ρε γ@μώτο....
Κρίμα το παλικάρι... 

Είναι που είναι λίγοι οι καλοί....
Κουράγιο στους δικούς του.

Καλό ταξίδι αδερφέ   ::

----------


## sotirisk

...  ::

----------


## universalelectronics

Μολις το ειδα τραγικο οταν προκειται για νεο, τα συλληπητηρια μου.

----------


## racer

Cleaned up and locked.

----------

